# Antibiotic question--don't know what to do.



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I took Lulu to the vet again yesterday after seeing Nichole's video of Chloe's collapsing trachea I realized Lulu was suffering with that and it has been really bad lately. Before seeing the video, I had thought that was reverse sneezing and just a chi trait, also, Lulu had a terrible episode Thursday and could not get under control to the point she scared the life out of me. Thankfully, she is not bad and he treated with prednisone-very low dose with her liver issue, and a antibiotic for possible lung infection that could be aggravating and making it worse lately. I said all that to say they did not mention refrigerate the antibiotic which is Clavamox. I wondered about it anyway and read for stickers on the box but didn't see one that said refrigerate, so I didn't. This morning when I went to give it to her it has settled and "unmixed." OK, I shook it, but I read all over the bottle because I felt uneasy, and in very fine print it says, "Refrigeration is required." My gut tells me not to give it to her and wait until Monday and go get new antibiotic and begin again. What do ya'll think? 

BTW, I also took a sample of urine and she had no protein crystals, so that is a great sign as far as her liver issues!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I have OCD, and am very anal about things, I'd worry too much, and therefore
would not give it. Perhaps it's ok, but I rather not risk it. I've always refrigerated
all antibiotics that were given for our pets. This is just my opinion of course.

I remember reading something that said as long as it was out for under 12 hours
it's ok. Some say the only reason you need to refrigerate at all is because it
tastes better cold. 

We need Zorana here, she's a pharmacist.



ps: So happy about the no crystals in urine!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Had the same thing happen once. Called our Emergency Animal Hospital (not our regular vet as they were closed) and they said that particular one did need refrigeration and that they would not suggest offering it. They offered a new one that I could come and get from them or call my vet on Monday to get new. 

Hope actually had one that had big stickers that it was NOT to be refrigerated once. Could not begin to tell you what, the girl has been on more medication!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That settles it! She will not have it. I am getting out later, I may go by the emergency vet that my vet uses and see if I can get some from them. I will take this with me so they can see exactly what it is since in my mind it is ruined now anyway. Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

OR they may tell you that it is fine and all will be well!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe PM Zorana? She'd know! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!

So I was checking the package insert at lunch, and refrigerated its only good for 10 days but it did not address if left out of the fridge. However I was able to find a source saying 24 hours. Most abx taste better when refrigerated however this is one whose stability requires cold temperatures.

Hope this helps! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana, I read your response on my phone and could only post thanks then it threw me off. THANKS SO MUCH!!! I really appreciate you looking that up for me!! I would just die if I gave Lulu something that hurt her. Lulu says your the best!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Zorana, I read your response on my phone and could only post thanks then it threw me off. THANKS SO MUCH!!! I really appreciate you looking that up for me!! I would just die if I gave Lulu something that hurt her. Lulu says your the best!!


No problem! Glad I could help!! Anytime. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

